# komplettes Menü mit Imageready zerschneiden



## sweed (25. März 2001)

Hallo,

ich benutze Photoshop 6.0 und habe gehört, dass man mit Image Ready Grafiken zerschneiden kann.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie das geht. Ich habe für eine Homepage das Komplette Menü-Set in einer Grafik. Nun möchte ich es möglichst leicht zerschneiden und den HTML-Table-Code dafür haben.

Wie geht das mit Image Ready?

Sweed


----------



## Christian Fein (25. März 2001)

nimm das Slice Werkzeug und ziehe einfach ein Quadrat um den betreffenden Bereich.
Dieser nun "Quadrierte" Bereich ist nun ein weiterzuverarbeitendes Slice welchen du z.B. Mouseovereffekte zuordnen kannst. 
Mache dies mit anderen Bereichen auch und Speicher das unter Optimierte Version ab. 
Teste einfach mal so herum und schon klappt das. 
Oder mach es von Hand mit dem Toutorial auf:
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de
Ich denke es ist erstmal besser von Hand zu machen um zu verstehen !"was"! passiert. 
Nimm Selfhtml dazu. 
Bedenke die beste Arbeitserleichterrung ist keine wenn mann nicht versteht was diese bewirkt.


----------

